# Review: POC VPD 2.0 Knee and Elbow Armor



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Would be nice to have some info about how the knee pads fit with shin guards. I wouldn't wear knee pads only.


----------



## Boner1 (Jun 5, 2013)

I always wonder about protective equipment reviews. Shouldn't those go to the clumsiest, most accident-prone mountain biker with the most to lose in terms of family and career? And what about the ads? I want to see an ad for a completely bashed-up, chipped and cracked full-face helmet on the desk next to a guy taking a MENSA test with his feet up on the table giving a thumbs-up sign. THAT's the helmet I want to buy. I want to see an ad for someone going arse-over-teakettle through a cheese-grater rock garden, then putting down some fly moves up in da club. THAT's the body armor I want to buy.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

How were they in the cold? I have the previous version of those pads and they're great at body temp, but if its cold out the pads are much more stiff. If you leave them in the car on a cold morning you have to heat them in the defroster before they're wearable.


----------



## EH (Aug 6, 2013)

No Problem pedaling in mine! Stay put nice, just gets a bit sweaty under there.
Had a front end wash out today and went down on my knee. Didn't feel a thing.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

The extra straps on the newer generation is a definite improvement, hopefully that fixes my biggest complaint with the older generation, constantly fidgeting with them because they slipped all over the place. After two rides they drove me bonkers, I couldn't wear them again. I really tried to like them, but at almost double the cost I was disappointed, ouch.


----------



## kevin6 (Aug 20, 2013)

I run the DH version of the knees; the big question I had was: but how do they work? Took a face-plant digger a few days ago. Apparently by the gouges in the hard plastic I hit my knees pretty good, too. Didn't feel a thing. They also have longer coverage, which I love since I ride flats. Cortex Flow helmet also totally kicks ass; I've crashed in it twice and both times was sooo glad I didn't just have my XC lid on. As for pedaling with the pads on, yeah, I'll do it though at this point I just shove them and my full face onto my pack and swap out at the top. Then again, I'm riding less XC and more all mountain stuff these days.


----------



## LSP (Jun 26, 2013)

I use both the shin and knee together on occasion and have no problem with articulation. The shin pads are not as robust as the knee pads, but they certainly eliminate pedal strike and down tube brusing on stall side falls. I don't have much to complain about with the knee pads. The VPD is thick and will protect you from the worst of a gritty track. The shin pads do not move one iota once the ankle strap is velcroed down. When in place it does not allow the knee pad to slide down. Really nice stuff and worth the price. For speedy downhill I use their bone products and VPD1 vest. I work... So the extra protection of the bone pads adds a degree of peace of mind. Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## Mike34 (Oct 11, 2013)

I think what many people are forgetting is that these pads are geared towards downhill. The are great for downhill, freeride, and slopestyle events, maybe even some gnarly enduro racing. But these are not pads that are made for riding XC trail rides everyday. No pads will feel comfortable when you are pedaling (except maybe g-form pads, which are hardly pads at all).


----------

